# Mit Segelboot zum angeln???



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2005)

Bei den momentanen Spritpreisen, und es ist ja eher eine weitere Teuerung zu erwarten, macht man sich ja schon mal Gedanken über die Zukunft des Bootsangelns.

Hat einer von Euch schon mal von nem Segelboot aus geangelt??

Oder gibt es inzwischen auch auf dem Bootsmaschinensektor Entwicklungen wie Brennstoffzelle, Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotoren, Elektro- oder Kombiantriebe etc. um den Wahnisnnspritpreisen wenigstens teilweise "engehen" zu können?

Und wo liegt denn bei Euch die "Schmerzgrenze" für Bootssprit/Diesel, ab welchem Preis tauscht Ihr also die Bootsrute gegen Brandungsrute und/oder Spinnangel??


----------



## Lotte (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo liegt denn bei Euch die "Schmerzgrenze" für Bootssprit/Diesel, ab welchem Preis tauscht Ihr also die Bootsrute gegen Brandungsrute und/oder Spinnangel??



moin-moin thomas,

eine schmerzgrenze gibt es bei mir da nicht!!!! denn wenn ich mal auf das wasser komme (was leider viel zu selten passiert) ist das besser als eine woche urlaub!!! und das lasse ich mir dann auch gerne den sündhaft teuren sprit kosten, auch wenn meine quirl an dem einen oder anderen tag seine 80l - 120l super trinkt!!! ja nach fahrtstrecke!!!!

aber generell stehe ich da auf folgendem standpunkt!!! bootsfahren ist eine suuuuuuperteure geschichte!! jeder der meint, ich kaufe mir schnell nen boot und kann dann günstig fischen ist absolut schief gewickelt!!! 
wenn man mal alles einrechnet (versicherung, ev. liegeplatz, kosten für inspektionen, winterlager usw. ) dann kommt man schnell auf 8-10% vom *neuwert *des bootes!!! dieses muß jedes jahr wieder in die hand genommen werden!!! dazu kommen dann noch reperaturen, erweiterungen und selbstverständlich auch der sprit!!!

wenn man das alles rechnet kommt man schnell auf eine summe jenseits der € 1000,00/jahr (darunter wird man wohl kein boot betreiben können, nach oben gibt es wie immer keine grenzen)!!! dafür kann man auf der ostsee ne menge kuttertouren machen.

und wenn ich dann noch sehe, mit was die boote ausgestattet sind die das trolling bevorzugen möchte ich gar nicht anfangen zu rechnen.

also, mir ist es egal was der spritpreis macht!!! dieses ist mein hobby und ich das lasse ich mir dann gerne auch was kosten, da es die absolute entspannung für mich ist!!! wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: ein tag auf dem wasser ist besser als 1 woche malle!!!

sicherlich werde ich aber schauen, daß ich, wenn ein neuer motor ansteht, einen bekomme der nicht ganz so durstig ist !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Naja, ein Segelboot ist ja auch ein Boot und Wind gibts umsonst, deswegen ja auch meine Frage ob Ihr dem Motor "verhaftet" seid oder Euch auch Alternativen wie Segelboot zum Angeln vorstellen könntet wenn der Spritpreis mal die 5 Euro erreicht hat (was dann bei Deinen ca. 100 Litern am Tag schon ein Loch reisst)


----------



## Lotte (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

moin-moin,

jau, das würde dann schon ein dickes loch reißen |supergri:m!!!

aber der motor hat mich wirklich verhaftet!!!

 |kopfkrat wenn ich mal nachdenke: wenn ich mir nen segelboot kaufen würde, bräuchte ich ca. 6std. vor die inseln!!! wenn ich dann noch 8 std. angeln will, müßte ich 2 tage rauskommen um zu angeln!!! das wäre dann ja wie 2 wochen urlaub |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!

nee, weiter im ernst!!! selbst wenn es mit einem segelboot zeitlich klappen würde, wäre (mir persönlich) ein segelboot zu gefährlich!!! ich gehe gerne auf die nordsee zum fischen!!! dann bin ich in der regel zwischen helgoland und den ostfriesischen inseln!!! manchmal geht es auch ganz nach helgoland!!! jeder kennt das sprichwort: nordsee=mordsee!!!! da ich es einmal miterlebt habe, wie eine gewitterfront aus dem nichts aufgetaucht ist will ich die sicherheit eines schnellen bootes haben!!!! damals sind ne ganze menge segler und langsame verdrängermotorboote in seenot geraten und die jungs vom dgzrs sowie die sar hubschrauber hatten ne menge arbeit!!! 2 segler sind leider auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht!!! 

also, der motor hat bei mir auch einen sicherheitsaspekt!!! ich würde nicht aus gründen der sparsamkeit einen kleineren motor kaufen!!! boot und motor müssen miteinander harmonieren und der motor sollte reserven haben!!!

|kopfkrat spritpreis € 5,00/liter??? du machst mir wirklich |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:!!!


----------



## Gast 1 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Wenn man mit einer Segeljacht zum Angeln will, sollte man beachten daß es nur sehr wenige Angelplätze an Bord gibt. Meist ist die Reeling im Weg, wegen dem Baum und den Wanten und Stagen kann man schlecht auswerfen.
Außerdem ist Segeln teurer, allein die Besegelung muß regelmäßig erneuert werden und kostet sicherlich mehr, als der Diesel.

Zudem haben die meisten Segeljachten keinen Fischfinder. Somit ist es recht schwer, den Fisch zu finden.

Zur Sicherheit:
Ich finde Segeljachten sicherer als Motorjachten. Selbst wenn ich bei Sturm alles "verlieren" sollte, habe ich immer noch einen Motor.


----------



## Lotte (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sicherheit:
> Ich finde Segeljachten sicherer als Motorjachten. Selbst wenn ich bei Sturm alles "verlieren" sollte, habe ich immer noch einen Motor.



ohne nun gänzlich off topic zu werden: ich will ja gar nicht erst in ein unwetter kommen!!! deswegen den großen motor!!!! hebel auf den tisch und weg!!!! einen "angstmotor" habe ich ebenfalls noch!!!


----------



## Tiffy (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Och nö, bloß kein Segelboot zum Angeln. Bin quasi auf Segelbooten groß geworden. Hab auch vom Segelboot die ersten Bootsangelversuche unternommen. Irgendwas ist immer im Weg auf den Dingern. Dann schon lieber vom Ruderboot aus. Spart auch Sprit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ich WILL ja nicht vom Segelboot aus, und rudern auch nicht auf der Ostsee.

Aber bei den Spritpreisen kommt man halt ins überlegen.

Die Kutter werden da wohl auch nicht mehr allzulange mit einer Preiserhöhung warten können, um den Dieselpreis wieder reinzukriegen.

Da ist abzusehen dass ein "Dorschtörn" auf der Ostsee irgendwann mal preisliche Dimensionen wie das Chartern einer BigGameyacht annehmen wird.

Was micht interessiert ist eben einfah ob das von den Boots/Kutteranglern hingenommen wird oder ob da auch schon jemand an ernsthaften, spritsparenden Alternativen am gucken ist.


----------



## detlefb (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ja Moin, 

im Vergleich zu den eigentlichen Bootskosten ist der Sprit für den Quirl meistens nicht wirklich die große Welt. 
siehe Posting von Lotte, 
Bei 5€ pro Liter würde ich mir allerdings ernsthaft Gedanken machen wie ich die Brötchen für das Frühstück bezahle.


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

eines meiner ersten Boote war eine Segeljolle von Klepper (Partner) ....
bin damit ohne die Besegelung  zum Angeln gefahren, allerdings nicht auf der Ostsee .....
hat mir nicht soooo gut gefallen wegen dem wenigen Platz im Vergleich zu gleich großen offenen Angelbooten.....

Bootsangeln mit dem eigenen Boot ist auf jeden Fall eine weitaus schönere Sache als dicht gedrängt auf dem Kutter ! #6#6#6
wieviel man bereit ist dafür auszugeben hängt dann sicherlich von jedem einzelnen ab ... |kopfkrat
ein offenes Rauwasserboot+Trailer+10 PS AB reicht für die einen - für die anderen muß es halt ein vollausgestattetes Trollingboot sein .....


----------



## baltic25 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Hallo Leute

Ich sach nur eins ...Chartern ,Festpreis ,keine Reperatur,kein Wartung,kein Liegeplatz,jenach dem wo man Chartert Boote super in schuß, alles drauf Echolote(2x) Radar,UKW,Kartenplotter,Autopilot,Bünn,Betten Küche, 9m lang ,3breit alles was man braucht incl.diesel pro Tag 160,-, da kauf ich mir doch kein Boot , oder.
Dieses Boot Charter ich schon seit 6Jahren immer zu zweit.
Und man bekommt fast zu allen Terminen das Boot.
deshalb ist kaufen , rein kaufmännisch gesehen reine Geldvernichtung,und deshalb immer nur Motor

Gruß Baltic25


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Auf den Flüssen meiner Heimat sind fast nur Dieselmotoren unterwegs. Und die Dampfer verbrauchen sehr wenig. Langsam aber stetig.....

Sparfüchsen kann man nur zum BB raten. Einmal Geld ausgeben und dann nur noch Muskelkraft.

Sollte der Sprit mal 5 Euro kosten kauf ich mir ein großes Ruderboot und Schröder, Merkel und Co. dürfen kräftig pullen :q

Alternative Energien gibt es ja noch nicht aber wenn Gas usw mal die Autos erobert haben, dann kommt das auch ganz schnell.
Wie das mit den modernen E Motoren ist kann ich nicht sagen meiner ist 
schon 10 Jahre alt....


----------



## gerstmichel (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den momentanen Spritpreisen, und es ist ja eher eine weitere Teuerung zu erwarten, macht man sich ja schon mal Gedanken über die Zukunft des Bootsangelns.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch schon mal von nem Segelboot aus geangelt??
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du mein Userpic ansiehst, wirst du die Winsch einer 31" Segelyacht erkennen. Diese war mal meine und ja, ich war damit auch angeln. Bei 1-2 Windstärken geht sogar Schleppangeln. :g 

Die Drift bei Wind ist aber auch bei geborgenen Segeln höher als bei Motorbooten, da der Mast selber auch "Segelfläche" bietet. Die Fahrt zu den Angelplätzen dauert auch länger, naja, es kommt auf den Motor an. Einen Motor kleiner 10 PS könnte man in der Geschwindigkeit schlagen, wenn dei Briese frisch genug ist. Oft kann man, je nach Grösse eines Segelbootes noch rausfahren, wenn die Motorboote schon nicht mehr können.#c :q 

Bei Flaute schaltet man den Diesel an, oder zieht die Wathose an...#6 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## basswalt (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

mein erstes boot war auch ein segelboot. das geht natürlich auch zum angeln. so ein kleineres segelboot geht sogar recht gut. nur  wegen dem sprit ist das halt so eine sache.....  genau aus diesem grund ist mein jetziges aluboot mit 9,9ps 4takt  statt den erlaubten 60 ps ausgerüstet. im schlepptempo braucht der ca 3dl pro stunde. zum vertikal angeln kommt der elektromotor zum einsatz. mit dem 85 a/h gelakku kann ich sogar so 3 bis fünf stunden schleppen. wenn du das boot nur zum angeln brauchst würde ich kein segelboot empfehlen. petri aus dem 3seenland


----------



## Gast 1 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich sach nur eins ...Chartern ,Festpreis ,keine Reperatur,kein Wartung,kein Liegeplatz,jenach dem wo man Chartert Boote super in schuß, alles drauf Echolote(2x) Radar,UKW,Kartenplotter,Autopilot,Bünn,Betten Küche, 9m lang ,3breit alles was man braucht incl.diesel pro Tag 160,-, da kauf ich mir doch kein Boot , oder.
> Dieses Boot Charter ich schon seit 6Jahren immer zu zweit.
> ...



Meinst Du damit ein Segelboot oder ein Motorboot?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Gibt ja inzwischen auch schon Elektromotoren mit genügend PS für Verdränger.
Braucht man ja nicht so viel.

Für ein 6m Schiffchen mit 1 bis 1,5 Tonnen Gewicht reichen da ja locker zwischen 10 und 15 PS (siehe norwegische Dieselschnecken).

Da müsste man nur noch ne Möglichkeit finden, wie man die Batterien auch aufladen kann ohne Steckdose, also Kollektoren und oder Windkraft.

Ist ein "Elektriker" unter Euch, der weiss wie viel Batteriekapazität man braucht um mit so nem Elektromotor auf jeden Fall mal 3 - 4 Stunden fahren zu können??

Und wie viel Sonnenkollektorfläche und/oder Windkraft man benötigen würde, um die Batterien wieder aufzuladen.

Wenn man da so ne Art vertikales Windrand hätte (was sich also senkrecht um die eigene Achse dreht), könnnte man das ja wie nen Mast bei einem Segelboot, allerdings ohne große Verstagung (gut fürs Angeln), einsetzen. 

Da würde dann immer wenn ein bisschen Wind weht schon nachgeladen, auch zum Beispiel schon etwas durch den Fahrtwind, ist man dann am Angeln, drehn sich die Dinger im Wind ja auch weiter, so das da auch geladen wird.

Da müsste es doch möglich sein, mit relativ geringer Batteriekapazität so ein Boot den ganzen Tag zu betreiben.

Hat oder kann da einer Zahlen für so ne Berechnung "organisieren", wieviel Strom und wieviel Ladekapazität man da brauchen würde??

Kennt evtl. jemand Firmen, die Elektromotoren in der Größe (um 10, 15 PS) herstellen und oder auch Sonnenkollektoren und/oder irgendwas mit kleinen Windkraftanlagen zu tun haben??

Wäre natürlich nix für Gleitboote, aber ich denke für Verdränger so bis 40/50 PS (also Bootslänge so bis 9 m) sollte doch sowas funzen, oder bin ich da technisch zu unbeleckt oder einfach zu optimistisch??

Denn das wäre zum einen natürlich umwelttechnisch ne sehr saubere Sache, zum andern würde das natürlich auch ungemein die Betriebskosten senken.


----------



## detlefb (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du damit ein Segelboot oder ein Motorboot?


 #d  #d 

Man Falk,
da habe ich schon bessere Beiträge von dir gesehen.


----------



## detlefb (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ich habe gerad mal ein unsere Solar Guys befragt.
Ein modernes Poly_Silicon Panel liefert bei optimalen Betrieb ca. 170W. (ca. 1x1,3M)
Sprich für 1 KW braucht man eine Fläche von 0,9,-1,0 qm.
Der optimale Anstellwinkel zur Sonne ist 30 Grad.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

ÖÖhhh, und wie viel Fläche und lange braucht man da um z. B. einen 10 PS - Elektromotor so am Laufen zu halten, dass einem unterwegs nicht der Saft ausgeht?


----------



## detlefb (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Öhhh 10PS = etwa 8KW, so übern Daumen.

Dann ist das ..... 1qm/kw x 8  = 8qm oder?   bei voller Motorleistung und optimaler Ausleuchtung der Solarpanele. 
Dürfte auf den meisten Booten schwierig werden.


----------



## baltic25 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Hallo Falk
Ich meine natürlich ein Motorboot
Gruß Baltic25


			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du damit ein Segelboot oder ein Motorboot?


----------



## gerstmichel (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhh 10PS = etwa 8KW, so übern Daumen.
> 
> Dann ist das ..... 1qm/kw x 8 = 8qm oder?  bei voller Motorleistung und optimaler Ausleuchtung der Solarpanele.
> Dürfte auf den meisten Booten schwierig werden.


 
Das nennt man dann Sonnensegel, wa? |kopfkrat 

Ich denke da kommst du mit einer Windkraft anlage besser zurecht, solche werden auch auf Segelyachten zum laden der Batterien genommen, oder iene Kombo aus beiden... Andererseits brauchst du die 8 kw ja nicht, da du ja nicht mit Sonnenenergie fahren willst, sondern die verbrauchte Energie zurückgewinnen möchtest, z.B. wärend du angelst, oder wärend das Boot im Hafen festgemacht hat, ankert, treibt, sinkt, geentert wird....#c 

Man sollte in der Lage sein die Baterien in 4h auf eine Kapazität zu bringen, die für den Nachhauseweg reicht. Man muss die ja auch nicht bis auf Null runterfahren.:g 

Entwickeln wir hier gerade das Angelboot der Zukunft? Ein Angelboord? :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ich habe ne Idee!!!  |kopfkrat 

Wir nehmen ein Wikingerruderboot und setzen einfach
 20 1€Jobber an die Ruder! Das ist billiger als eine 
Stunde Benziner und tut noch was für die Statistik!  :m 

Tun wir mal was für unsere Regierung nachdem sie so gut zu uns war!


----------



## gerstmichel (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ja, sach mal!

Merkelst du noch was? So kommst du aber schnell ins Stoibern! Pass mal auf dass dich beim kommenden Kuttern nicht die Westerwelle erwischt, du...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sach mal!
> 
> Merkelst du noch was? So kommst du aber schnell ins Stoibern! Pass mal auf dass dich beim kommenden Kuttern nicht die Westerwelle erwischt, du...



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |good:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



> Entwickeln wir hier gerade das Angelboot der Zukunft? Ein Angelboord?


Nö, war nur wiedsermal tanken und da kommt man dann doch ins Grübeln.


----------



## gerstmichel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Jo, da kann man schon grübeln...

Gibt es denn keinen Umbau auf Gas ? 

Bei Dieselmotoren kann man wenigstens auf Frittenfett umsteigen, das kostet dann so um die 50 Cent / Liter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

naja, Gas ist letztlich genauso endlich wie Erdöl, und ob man Planzen- oder auch Frittenfett nutzt, das wird mal genauso teuer wie Erdöl werden, wenn auf einmal jeder Pflanzenöl will, so viel kann man ja gar nicht anbauen.


----------



## gerstmichel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ja, das ist richtig, aber es geht ja auch nur um die Überbrückung bis eine Alternative Lösung existiert.

Die Windkraft oder auch Solarenergie ist für den mobilen Betrieb noch nicht nutzbar, sie kann dazu dienen Batterien in Ruhe zeiten wieder zu laden, eine ständige Energiequelle mit ausreichend Leistung stellen beide Varianten aber noch nicht dar.

Ich persönlich halte viel von Wasserstoffantrieben, die kommen gleich nach Atomkraft. Beides sehr saubere Lösungen und bald preiswert reproduzierbare Energiequellen. Wenn die Endlagerung der Brennstäbe auf dem Mond oder Mars finanzierbar wäre, dann aber hurtig umgerüstet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



> Ich persönlich halte viel von Wasserstoffantrieben, die kommen gleich nach Atomkraft.


Ist aber auch relativ mit dem Wasserstoff (z. B. bei Brennstoffzellen), wenn keine regenerative Energie zur Gewinnung des Wasserstoffs zur Verfügung steht.

Außerdem ist der Preis für den gewonnen Strom aus einer Brennstoffzelle als Maschinenleistung ca. 4 mal so hoch wie der aus der Steckdose, da man zuerst mal viel Energie braucht, um aus Wasser (oder wie heute noch zu über 90%) aus Erdgas Wasserstoff zu gewinnen.

Und Atomstrom ist eben einfach zu teuer, wenn man alle Kosten mit einrechnet (also inkl. Abbaukosten Uran, die ganzen Sicherheitskosten, Rückbau der Anlagen, Zwischen- und Endlagerung etc.).


----------



## Wulli (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Moin,

wir fahren ja nun am Samstag wieder mal los. Und eines ist klar. Das Moderbootfahren wird immer mehr zum Luxus! 

Ich würde sagen, daß nicht unbedingt der Spritverbrauch des Bootes so wesentlich ist, sondern das Auto, mit dem man das Boot an die Küste zieht.
Wenn man dann am Abend an die Tanke fährt... :v  :c 

Deswegen ja auch im Bootsforum meine Frage nach einer guten Slippe in der Nähe von Dahme oder Grömitz. Wir wollen diesmal nicht so weit fahren. Früher sind wir immer von Großenbrode aus gefahren. 

Sonst bleibt ja kein Geld mehr für Wattis #c 

Wulli


----------



## gerstmichel (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Ja, deshalb schrieb ich "bald". Noch sind wir nicht soweit, weshalb wir auf Frittenfett und andere Alternativen zurückgreifen müssen.

Im Grunde genommen gibt es sowas wie regenerative Energie gar nicht. Alle Energie, ob Wind, Sonne, Atom oder Wasserstoff, muß mit mehr oder weniger hohem Aufwand auch unter Einbringung herkömmlicher Energie in brauchbare Energie umgewandelt werden.

Überlege mal welche Energie aufgebracht werden muß, um z.B. eine Windkraftanlage herzustellen, aufzubauen, zu warten und letztendlich wieder zu entsorgen, damit Sie den "kostenlosen" Wind zur Energiegewinnung nutzen kann.

Angesichts der immer knapper werdenden Recourcen, müssen wir uns recht schnell eine alternative Lösung einfallen lassen.


----------



## detlefb (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Das Moderbootfahren wird immer mehr zum Luxus!
> Wulli



stimmt, diese Art Boote sind wirklich unbezahlbar #6  |jump:


----------



## Gast 1 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> #d  #d
> 
> Man Falk,
> da habe ich schon bessere Beiträge von dir gesehen.



Ich habe mich nur über die Preise gewundert.

Dafür gibt es keine Segeljacht.

PS.: Segeljacht ist zum Segeln da, mit Komfort.
Angelkutter oder Motorboot für´s Angeln, ist für´s Angeln da.
Beide sind entsprechend der Größe nicht gerade günstig.

Nur von einer super tollen Segeljacht möchte ich nicht angeln, sondern segeln.
Gründe: siehe oben.


----------



## Gast 1 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn keinen Umbau auf Gas ?



Es ist kein Angriff und auch keine Beleidigung, aber eine Frage:

Warum fahren die meisten Jachten mit Diesel?  Weil Diesel sich nicht selbst entzündet.
Warum haben Boote mit Benzinmotor diverse weitreichenden Sicherheiten eingebaut? Weil Benzin auf dem Bilgewasser schwimmt und schon beim Starten des Bootes das ganze Boot in die Luft fliegen lassen kann.

Und jetzt fragst Du nach Gas.    ------ Bumm------#q#q#q#q#q#q

Gase setzen sich gerne an den tiefsten Punkt, also in die Bilge (für Unwissende: "Keller")
Wenn dann ein Funken kommt.     ------ ich will es garnicht wissen---------.

PS.: Es könnte aber sein, daß wir auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen diskutieren. Ich rede von hochseetauglichen Jachten. Egal ob mit Motor oder mit Segel.
Ich rede nicht von "Pattelbooten mit Motor" oder Segeljollen.

Das Vergnügen gönne ich jedem bei entsprechend ruhigem Wetter. Sowohl den Seglern, als auch den Motorbootfahrern.


----------



## gerstmichel (2. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Oh Superfalk, ehrfürchtig ich mein Haupt senke... 
(soll auch kein Angriff sein)

Bei Motorbooten und -yachten, ist der Motorraum vor dem Start der Motoren zu entlüften (Benzinmotoren), hierzu gibt es Entlüftungsöffnungen in der Nähe der Bilge, oberhalb der Wasserlinie. Ist klar. Es gibt aber Gas auf Yachten zum kochen und heizen und und und...#c 

Es gibt hierzu auch strenge Sicherheitsvorschriften, was die Lagerung der Gasflasche und auch die Verlegung der von Leitungen sowie deren Wartung und Überwachung betrifft. 

Und da soll eine Lösung mit Gas völlig unsinnig sein?#d 

Es gibt für alles eine Lösung.

Mag sein dass es zu aufwendig würde, aber unmöglich ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.

Warum die meisten Yachten mit Diesel fahren? Weil Diesel immer populärer wird und den Benzinmotoren in Sachen Leistung kaum noch nachsteht. Zudem ist der Verbrauch wesentlich geringer, bei noch dazu niedrigerem Preis. Die meisten gebrauchten Yachten jedoch fahren mit Benzinmotoren.

Den hier: #q  nehm ich dir schon ein wenig krumm. Aber nur ein wenig...


----------



## Debilofant (2. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Morjen,

also angesichts der steigenden Energiekosten dürfte in puncto Bootsangeln für die ganz, ganz HARTEN und ADRENALIENJUNKIES #d das hier DIE Alternative sein... (back to the roots) :m 

Don´t try this at home! :q :q 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## gerstmichel (2. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Das scheint mir doch ne echte Alternative zu sein!! :m 

Auch die Seitenstabilität ist doch überzeugend. Also, wer so'ne dicke Flunder auf sein Kajak hieven kann, den schrecken auch keine Monsterwellen.#c |supergri


----------



## gummibootangler (16. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

ahoi 
wollte malüber meine erfahung berichten,6m kajütsegelboot
auf der ostsee
will mal sagen das sportangeln da eine völlig neue bedeutung
bekommt:qman hat alle hände voll zu tun:
war jetzt nen paar mal los, nen größerer biß beim schleppen
bringt mich ganz schön in svhwung  und beim pilken nerven die wanten
auch die schleppgeschwindigkeit varriiert zt erheblich
aber es giebt vorteile: beizuwenig drift kiel anhebe o. nen büschn segel geben
bescheidener luxusantry,schlafplatz
spritverbrauch:6 angeltage-10l-na ja wenns mitm wind passt....
für mich ist das beste das man meißtens keinen krach o. mief vom motor hat und wenn ich lautlos zur pilkstelle schleppe ist das schon ein erlebnis für sich|rolleyes
also wers mag... wer segeln nichs abgewinnen kann und nur möglichst schnell zum fisch will sollte zum motorboot greifen#c
scheint ja auch anhand der hits nicht so populär zu sein und im hafen die frage:wie?angeln-mitm segler.....hmmm...
mir machts trtzdem spaß!
werd demnächst mal unter mitfahrgelegenheiten b kleinbootangeln was einstellen ma sehn......


----------



## frikadelle (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

muss auf jedenfall mal was anderes sein als vom motorboot^^ stelle ich mir sogar recht interessant vor  wenn du also mal einen mitfahrer suchen solltst  hannover passt sogar sehr gut ^^


----------



## gluefix (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Das geht wunderbar :q. Ich habe schon öfters Segler gesehen die sich ein paar Dorsche pilkten. Es gibt Leute die paddeln mit ner aufblasbaren  Gummiwindel oder nem Plastik-Einbaum auf die Ostsee, dann stelle ich mich doch lieber artfremd auf ein Segelboot. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das ein Segler wegen dem Kiel weniger driftet.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Hmm vom Segelboot könnte man schleppen oder n Pose auf Horni etc. treiben lassen, bei langsamer Fahrt vll auch nen Heringspaternoster pilken...

Alderings kannst du mit so einem Boot nicht aufstoppen um zum Pilken eine Stelle zu halten und wenn ein Segelboot steht, dauerts, bis es sich wieder bewegt (glaub ich mal so). Spätestens beim SBF lernt man, dass es garnicht gut ist auf See keine eigene Fahrt durchs Wasser zu machen, zumindest, wenn man diesen Zustand nicht binnen weniger Sekunden sofort ändern kann.

Bei nem aufziehenden Gewitter könnte ich meinen Ab auch für jeden PS, den er hat, knutschen...

Gruß


----------



## gummibootangler (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

jep
nen sb unter vollen segeln ma ebem aufstoppen kanste natürlich knicken bis die segel aus dem wind sind biste übern hotspot raus.....hat mich auch schon genervt wenns echo viel verspach
wenn ich gezielt stellen zum pilken anfahre wird dort unter motor umgesetzt-um mal eben 300m gegen den wind zu kommen
war sonst mit nem 390 schlauchboot unterwegs ist natürlich um einiges wendiger damit ließ sich jedes loch und jeder stein sehr zielgenau befischen aber es kommt mir auch nicht so drauf an evtl 5 dorsch mehr zu fangen
wer"nur"angeln will:mb
wenns nen bischen sein darf:segeln macht auch spaß 

@frikadelle solten ma schnacken die nächste
tour auf der ich jemand mitnehmen kann ist voraussichtlich anfang mai


----------



## gummibootangler (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

ubs.. sollte heißen:
wer "nur"angeln möchte:motorboot
wens mehr sein darf:segeln macht auch spaß


----------



## gummibootangler (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

also den doppelpunt nimmt er nich richtg


----------



## Tipp (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den momentanen Spritpreisen, und es ist ja eher eine weitere Teuerung zu erwarten, macht man sich ja schon mal Gedanken über die Zukunft des Bootsangelns.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch schon mal von nem Segelboot aus geangelt??
> 
> ...



Vom Segelboot aus, ist angeln bestimmt nicht einfach, es sei denn das "Boot" ist groß genug und man hat eine gute Mannschaft, die das Segeln übernimmt.

Da wir aber bald ja wohl sehr viele Brennstäbe haben werden, die nur so vor sich hinstrahlen, ohne zur Energierzeugung genutzt zu werden, wäre es bei den Spritpreisen, aber eventuell bald interessant von einem Atomboot aus zu angeln.


----------



## gummibootangler (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

nee windenergie hat zukunft


----------



## frikadelle (18. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> jep
> nen sb unter vollen segeln ma ebem aufstoppen kanste natürlich knicken bis die segel aus dem wind sind biste übern hotspot raus.....hat mich auch schon genervt wenns echo viel verspach
> wenn ich gezielt stellen zum pilken anfahre wird dort unter motor umgesetzt-um mal eben 300m gegen den wind zu kommen
> war sonst mit nem 390 schlauchboot unterwegs ist natürlich um einiges wendiger damit ließ sich jedes loch und jeder stein sehr zielgenau befischen aber es kommt mir auch nicht so drauf an evtl 5 dorsch mehr zu fangen
> ...



super würde mich echt freuen  werde dir mal ne pn schreiben  ostseejünger in hannover zu finden, ist ja mal der hammer


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den momentanen Spritpreisen, und es ist ja eher eine weitere Teuerung zu erwarten, macht man sich ja schon mal Gedanken über die Zukunft des Bootsangelns.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch schon mal von nem Segelboot aus geangelt??
> 
> ...




Also wir haben selber ein Segelboot. Und letztes Jahr habe ich auch jede Minute genutzt mit meinem Vater einen Kompromiss einzugehen, dass wir ne Runde angeln können.
Im Mai kann man bei 3-4 Bft sogar auch 5 bft gut Mefos und Hornis schleppen.
Wenn der Wind es zulässt also 2-3 aus südlichen Richtungen, kann man auch gegen den Wind schwenken, Segel kurz einpacken und ne Runde driften und Dorsche pilken.
Das einzige Manko daran ist, dass ein Segelboot meist so gebaut ist, jede Welle oder Strömung zum Antrieb zu nutzen.
Daher hat man auch bei Ententeich ne relativ hohe Drift.
Da muss man einfach weiter raus werfen.
Kann damit aber auch eine weite Strecke machen.
Ich habe letzte Saison ein paar Dorsche damit landen können:


























Und alle ohne Echolot.

Und es macht sehr viel Spaß. Zudem braucht man nur bei der Ein- und Ausfahrt den Motor anzuschmeißen.

Das ist unser Boot.






Also das mittlere.

Und du kannst natürlich auch mal eine Nacht auf ner Sandbank übernachten und ein paar Platte fangen 

Lg Svenno


----------



## Zanderjunky (23. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

Respekt,
da macht das Angelsegeln spaß,weiter so!!!#h


----------



## gluefix (23. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Alderings kannst du mit so einem Boot nicht aufstoppen um zum Pilken eine Stelle zu halten und wenn ein Segelboot steht, dauerts, bis es sich wieder bewegt (glaub ich mal so). Spätestens beim SBF lernt man
> Gruß



#d Naja der SBF ist ein Schiss, da lernst du nicht segeln , höchstens vorwärts und Rückwärts fahren |supergri. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich habe einige 1000 sm auf verschiedensten Seglern gesegelt. Und ich habe miterlebt wie man von einer Dreimastbark vom Achterdeck auf Thun schleppt :m (Biskaya). Und so ein Hobbysegelboot mit einfacher Groß- und Fockbetakelung stopp ich dir genauso schnell auf wie ein MoBo . Ausserdem liefert Svenno den Beweis |supergri. Ich selber habe schon mit Leuten von einer Ketch erfolgreich gepilkt, die verdriftet aufgrund des Tiefgangs auch nicht so schnell ;-).


----------



## gummibootangler (24. April 2011)

*AW: Mit Segelboot zum angeln???*

danke für die tollen berichte!
dachte schon bin der einzigste hier der mit nem segelboot zm angeln fährt-dieses jahr das erste|rotwerden,wird aber wohl so bleiben:vik:
wat is mitm driftsack? bringts das?bei mehr wind habe ich mit der starken drift auch nen problem beim pilken quer zur welle nervt das geklapper vom abgelassenen schwert, außerdem entwickelt sich das boot pilkmaschine                                              oder es nimmt die drift zu
wenn wie groß sollte der sack fürn 6m boot sein? 10l eimer hats nichso gebracht
tipps?


----------

